# Building yourself



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

At us people who are more senior 40 years, have money, health and hobbies on building ..
It is customary to build a house (this is the second house, in addition to the main house) independently.
As a building material, as a rule, a WOOD is used.
Technology - wireframe or manual - with an ax
---------------------
I build a house from logs in the woodland according to ancient Russian traditions:
- Only manual axing is used;
- Heating - stove
- absence of chemicals for treatment inside
- Insulation, hydro and steam insulation only in inaccessible places, so as not to disturb the ecology of the house.
- And so on...
-----------------------
Now the house is built on 70 percent, the cost of construction is 100 thousand dollars.

*Sorry that the photos are crooked ..
This is not a curve house, but simply the focal length of the camera does not allow you to take direct pictures*


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

In the winter I like to walk in the woods ...


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Beautiful home & lots of work goes into making. Way too much snow for me though


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> Beautiful home & lots of work goes into making. Way too much snow for me though


Raspberry in summer grows in the forest
And mushrooms


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

You seem to be well on your way to self-sustainability. No man is an island but, you have a good start on overcoming any adverse event that may occur.


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you, but this "beginning" really began in 2003, and then "continuation" ...
In addition, all citizens of Russia have such opportunities. They are inexpensive ...


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

It is always a learning experience setting up your own home and becoming self sufficient. But also great rewards when doing so. Nice when you have wild edibles to forage from. We have wild blackberries that grow behind our little farm. I take those and preserve. Blackberry muffins and blackberry jelly are a couple favorites. I am Leary of picking most wild mushrooms. . . we have one called the Death Cap. It is named that for a reason. I,f not an expert, foraging mushrooms can cost you your life since they can be misidentified easily.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Me being a builder I would love to see photos of your building process. Ive never seen hand hewn logs and beams that uniform.


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Me being a builder I would love to see photos of your building process. Ive never seen hand hewn logs and beams that uniform.


Do you build from wood?
First, show your work so that I can understand what you are interested in.
While I see only the image of a dog


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

For starters, I'll show you how the lengthening of logs is done:

*This is done only for the first row in the house*


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

AGK67 said:


> Do you build from wood?
> First, show your work so that I can understand what you are interested in.
> While I see only the image of a dog


 Ive shown my work many times on this forum. I don't build log structures mostly stick frame or brick and mortar type buildings. I just was wondering how you got each log so perfect using an ax. Ive seen hand hewn logs before just never seen every log look exactly the same and fit so well. Just asking for you to share your secret for making everything fit so well.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful workmanship ,we build our country home in Cuba with lumberjack tools ,we had no power up in those hills, our glue was boil animal skin and bones .I miss those days .


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Me being a builder I would love to see photos of your building process. Ive never seen hand hewn logs and beams that uniform.


Guy's a frickin' construction engineer!! Damn good work...where the hell was he 24 years ago when I started building that damn timber frame/log cabin kit monstrosity at the BOL?? Sure coulda used him then....woulda saved a few hundred thousand!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And I get frustrated playing with lincoln logs.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

AGK67 said:


> Raspberry in summer grows in the forest
> And mushrooms


AGK7 what kind of Mushrooms are those pictured, we have something similar here called Boletus Edulis (Steinpilz). We consider them choice, and one of the best.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AGK67 said:


> In the winter I like to walk in the woods ...


I really like the pictures of the house (cabin) but I really hate the white fluffy stuff. I never need a coat like that but it is kinda cool looking.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AGK67 said:


> For starters, I'll show you how the lengthening of logs is done:
> 
> *This is done only for the first row in the house*


 Very neat and the wooden peg is cool too. I used pegs in a bar we built. But we didn't harvest the wood.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AGK67 said:


> At us people who are more senior 40 years, have money, health and hobbies on building ..
> It is customary to build a house (this is the second house, in addition to the main house) independently.
> As a building material, as a rule, a WOOD is used.
> Technology - wireframe or manual - with an ax
> ...


 Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Ive shown my work many times on this forum. I don't build log structures mostly stick frame or brick and mortar type buildings. I just was wondering how you got each log so perfect using an ax. Ive seen hand hewn logs before just never seen every log look exactly the same and fit so well. Just asking for you to share your secret for making everything fit so well.


Okay, let's try to figure it out.
Sorry, I'm writing from a Google translator, so the translation will not be entirely correct ... In addition, I'm building on "old Russian technologies," so you will not understand the translation of old Russian concepts and "old Russian" in construction ...

=================================
In the wooden construction of Russia there are concepts:
"Bowl" is a corner connection of logs
"Groove" is a longitudinal connection of logs

How to do it?

There are 3 main positions:
- Soviet technology (And modern Russian technology of mass production)
- Canadian and Norwegian technology

- Old Russian technology

*ITEM 1 (Construction of a round log, according to Soviet technology ...)*

This technology is approved, according to GOST. (Production Standard)
Now it is called: "Construction of an ovalized log"
The material is produced at the factory ...

Positions:
- A log with a moisture content of less than 20 percent is used ..
- The log is manufactured in an industrial way for mass consumption
- The log has a diameter of 180-280 cm.
- The bowl in the log has a coarse shape, but there are no locks
- The groove in the log has 1/2 of the diameter of the bald
- There is no escapism

------------------------------
This garbage you can easily find on the Internet, it is called "round log". Logs are sold as a designer LEGO, then you can easily assemble it
I'm not interested in telling you how they do mass production.
I do not like these houses (smeared smiles)
----------------------------------
I'll try to tell you about the "old Russian technology" that I'm building ...

================================================== =
The Canadian and Norwegian technologies are not interesting to me, because they require the use of metal structures ...
A Russian house made of wood was always built without one nail!

*Russian national tradition says:
- You have to build from wood without one nail!
- Such buildings are very expensive and Russian rich people are willing to pay a lot of money to get this ...*

In this way...
I'll show you how it's done ...
You will not find anything on the Internet or even in Books.
This is not a "trade secret", but simply the Great Old Wisdom is lost, therefore, even Russians write in the building forums of Russia about wooden houses complete nonsense ... It's a shame and a shame ...


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

*ITEM 2 (old Russian construction from logs)*
The old technology is partially forgotten ...
I have been working with a WOOD since I was 5 years old and wondered how it was done, so I built my own house only according to old technology ...

Look here ...

- Wood is used more than 20 percent moisture (otherwise difficult to cut)
- All work is done manually
- The diameter of the log is 25-30 cm, which corresponds to a pine of 80 years old grown on sandy soils
- the bowl and groove are made by hand
- The groove has 2 types - the "cold groove" (1/3) for the churches and the "warm groove" (1/2) for the house
- There is a flimsy ... so the carpenter's professionalism is how to solve this issue.
-------------------------

It's just a Theory, and I'll show Practice now

To be continued...


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

To begin with, I will show the MAIN tools that are needed for manual work when building a house from logs:

1. *"Kolunoobrazny ax"* ... This is not just an ax, but has the features:
- necessarily forged, but not cast
- the blade is rounded off
- The thickness is larger than the usual ax
- the weight is calculated as you like
- made by a professional blacksmith who takes into account your requirements
- It is very expensive

-------------------------------------------------- ------------------
2. *"cherta" *

Manufactured by a professional blacksmith

===========================
It's enough...
Therefore, when the Americans say they do not understand how the Russians "have a straight line in the wooden house," then it's very funny to me ...

to be continued...


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

We build from logs, overcoming the natural properties of wood ...
Sorry, I did not make my own photos, because then it worked hard, so I'll show you the steps my friends are doing ...

*The whole process is called "tracing a log"*

1. You must cut out the preliminary bowl in the log:
The depth of the bowl should be such that it corresponds .... eeee ... it's hard to say in English, but look at the next point - the upper log should lie on the bottom log ... The distance between the marks is no more than 10 arshins (7 meters)
These guys sawed it with a chainsaw ....

2 Styling.
- The first log in the wooden house is marked X1
- perpendicular first log - Y1
The next log in the series is called X2

I say about him:
- Lay the beam X2 on top of the log X1.
*- Take the line and draw the contours of the upper log. The "cherta" automatically supports the geometric features of the lower log and leaves a mark on the upper log.*

4. Take a "kolynoobrazny ax" and cut down excess wood that shows you a trait


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

The finished product that these guys are doing:


I do myself and my product:

You can compare the angle:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> I decided to remove some unrelated posts and leave the info posts on this thread.
> 
> Jim


 It is possible that RGK was hacked? :dunno:


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

When I was much younger, I dreamed of building a log cabin.
Grizzly Adams, Jeremiah Johnson, firefox......all that stuff inspired me.

As I got older, and moved where there were no trees, I considered a log cabin kit.

Then I thought about how easily wood burns, and parked that whole idea.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> When I was much younger, I dreamed of building a log cabin.
> Grizzly Adams, Jeremiah Johnson, firefox......all that stuff inspired me.
> 
> As I got older, and moved where there were no trees, I considered a log cabin kit.
> ...


We're is your sence of adventure  lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> It is possible that RGK was hacked? :dunno:


No. AGK67 was a plant....his IP is owned by the government, and Russia does not let brilliant physicists/mathematicians run loose unmonitored. His wealthy status is also a giveaway... NO ONE in Russia has a town house in Moscow, a Dacha in the country, a vehicle others would kill to own, unrestricted access to the Internet, and personal wealth of that caliber, without being VERY WELL CONNECTED...take your pick, State Security (FSB or SVP most likely), the Russian Mafia, the Communist Party hierarchy. His posts on other Forums and his published articles on the Internet clearly show two things:
1. He was fishing for financial information, standard of living information, from the "Right Wing" of society.
2. He is a VERY brilliant physicist, mathematician, Computer and IT expert, and people like him do NOT "run around free and unsupervised" in Russia.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I have to admit it is somewhat of a shame. . . I loved the building techniques he had to offer, but really those could be found in searching around internet and books like Foxfire. I love those and have the entire set. I came home from work to sit down and relax to catch up on what I missed and found this. . . Sentry I so could have done without the pic you posted of the Russian here on the bear skin rug. . . just having to do the barf and head shake.  I clicked on that post, not the link thinking it was innocent. . . I've seen the ads about 90 day fiance, maybe in reverse. Oh heck no!! My thinking at first introduction was maybe doesnt agree with Putin. Couldnt blame him, but Pess your why of thinking is correct. Just glad he is gone now.


----------

